# Increase security in furry breakrooms



## Elf-cat (Jul 18, 2016)

I suggest that someone to take it into their own hands to increase security in the furry breakrooms of all conventions and have hidden cameras installed without the knowledge of any of the fursuiters except for the fine print of the flyers and information pamphlets upon entering the convention zone.

Fine print: There may or may not be hidden cameras in the furry breakroom, your personal belongings are your responsibility, we are not responsible for stolen objects, but we will try our best to assist you if your belongings are stolen so don't hesitate to ask us for help.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Cyco-Dude (Jul 20, 2016)

that would be most inappropriate, and certainly against convention rules. perhaps describe the issue you are trying to solve?


----------



## MEDS (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm gonna give this topic a big, fat, NO.


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2016)

As a card carrying member of the ACLU, I say no! There's been almost no problems at fury cons, with the exception of Chicago. I say, keep firearms, and explosives out, but let furies be. Let them be safe, fun, all-night, crazy, pajama party nights, and skip all this police and violence stuff. Has not been a problem, and don't let paranoia destroy ya.


----------



## Elf-cat (Jul 25, 2016)

To prevent fursuit head theft, those items are worth twice as much than my computer!


----------



## nerdbat (Jul 25, 2016)

Elf-cat said:


> To prevent fursuit head theft, those items are worth twice as much than my computer!


Fursuit heads are weirdest things to steal. Wearing it yourself in public is like screaming "I'm a thief", and it doesn't make you any good anyway, not if you don't have a full set already. You also can't really sell it inside the community without revealing your identity, and you can't sell it outside of community either, since nobody needs an oversized mascot head. Don't be such a paranoid.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 25, 2016)

Elf-cat said:


> To prevent fursuit head theft, those items are worth twice as much than my computer!


Stealing a fursuit/fursuit head? Really? If you can't secure your own shit and trust the ones who are near you, don't bother taking it with you publically in the first place.

Besides. I doubt very much people would bother stealing this kind of crap in the first place.

1. The moment you find out you can issue a warrant/theft claim.
2. People most likely recognize the suit and parts
3. Have friends who you know you can trust with your stuff
4. ?????
5. Profit
6. Theft avoided


----------



## Elf-cat (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you for clarifying Simo, I have truly learned something new!


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 29, 2016)

"There's been almost no problems at fury cons, with the exception of Chicago."

On that note, I want to put it on record that I hope Ryan Hill gets shivved in his dickhole with a rusty spoon.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 29, 2016)

Elf-cat said:


> To prevent fursuit head theft, those items are worth twice as much than my computer!


Who the hell wants to steal a fursuit head?


----------



## Fopfox (Aug 30, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Who the hell wants to steal a fursuit head?



Maybe it would be like stealing the skull of a hated enemy and you'd place it on your (It'd have to be massive) bookshelf and stare up at it at night.

And then eventually it starts talking...


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 24, 2016)

Fopfox said:


> Maybe it would be like stealing the skull of a hated enemy and you'd place it on your (It'd have to be massive) bookshelf and stare up at it at night.
> 
> And then eventually it starts talking...


Then you have other problems than sticky fingers.


----------



## JinxiFox (Sep 24, 2016)

I agree with everyone else. I doubt anyone is going to walk off with a head, in the middle of a con. Besides, I would feel really weirded out to know that there "may or may not" be hidden cameras.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 24, 2016)

Hey, if theres a greater market for security just to ensure heads are on the right shoulders, id be more inclined to go to cons


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 24, 2016)

Simo said:


> As a card carrying member of the ACLU, I say no! There's been almost no problems at fury cons, with the exception of Chicago. I say, keep firearms, and explosives out, but let furies be. Let them be safe, fun, all-night, crazy, pajama party nights, and skip all this police and violence stuff. Has not been a problem, and don't let paranoia destroy ya.


Sorry, but my shoulder holster will be under my suit. Too many crazy Americans running around trying to hurt people to not go armed.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 24, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Sorry, but my shoulder holster will be under my suit. Too many crazy Americans running around trying to hurt people to not go armed.


Hey, as long as you're not a nutter and carry your piece out in the open as an intimidation tactic, I'm more than happy to have you around me.


----------



## Simo (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm definitely not going to any cons that allow guns in the con area...AC doesn't, and I am 99% Chicago does not, as well...and I'd happily report anyone in violation of the rules. I'm not a fan of guns; nothing personal. I just don't need to have them at a furry con, and, as far as I know, cons do not allow them...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 26, 2016)

Simo said:


> I'm definitely not going to any cons that allow guns in the con area...AC doesn't, and I am 99% Chicago does not, as well...and I'd happily report anyone in violation of the rules. I'm not a fan of guns; nothing personal. I just don't need to have them at a furry con, and, as far as I know, cons do not allow them...


Lol. That's why they call them"concealed carry license".


----------



## Simo (Sep 27, 2016)

Though this does not apply anywhere, and everywhere, and definitely not an Anthrocon. The issue came up before. Note that they didn't allow this at the RNC, either; the rules in various cities and at privately sponsored events do not automatically or always grant any right of concealed carry.

Not to mention, I think having a loaded weapon under a bulky fur suit, which limits both motion and vision, is just not the wisest idea. Carrying a gun on your person in plain sight, I could almost see...but in a fursuit? I don't mean to be mean, or start a fight, but this just seems like a bad idea, to me. Nothing personal, I just don't see the need. Hotels and convention ceners have decent security, and I can't recall any major conventions of whatever kind, being disrupted by this or that random shooter.

Anthrocon Weapon Policy: (Pittsburgh, PA)



*Weapons Policy*

"No actual weapons or any item that can be easily mistaken for one may be carried either openly _or concealed_ at any time on Westin or on Convention Center property, _regardless of any government permits which you may possess_. Exceptions may be made only for duly appointed law enforcement officers by prior arrangement with the Security Chief. Personal pocket knives with single-edged blades less than 4 inches long are permitted.

Realistic weapon replicas are permitted as part of a costume only during costume events such as the Masquerade and Fursuit Parade, and must be appropriately peace-bonded; see the Security Chief for instruction on how to do so. They must be cased or otherwise secured when being carried outside of costume."

Anthrocon Standards of Conduct (v.3.6) | Anthrocon 2017: Take Me Out To The Ballgame

Mid West Fur Fest Policy: (Suburban Chicago)

*WEAPONS & REPLICAS*

No functioning or realistic appearing firearm may be carried or displayed in convention space at any time. If the weapon can fire any projectile or cause annoyance to others, it is not allowed.

Edged weapons may be worn as a costume accessory only if they are covered by a sheath that covers all sharp edges and points. The weapon must also be secured from removal by a cord or tie (often referred to as 'peace bonding'). Temporary exceptions may be made for newly purchased weapons carried DIRECTLY to one's room or out of the hotel.

Pocket knives with single-edged blades less than 5 inches in length are exempt.

Brandishing any weapon for any reason is not allowed, and will result in the confiscation of the weapon for the duration of the convention, and a warning from security. Repeated warnings will result in revocation of membership.

The Hyatt Regency O’Hare does not permit firearms of any kind of their property. There are no exceptions to this policy, _even if you have a concealed-carry license_.

If you are unsure of the acceptability of an item, we encourage you to contact Convention Security prior to the convention for advisement.

BLFC, (Reno, Nevada)

*Prop Weapons/Weapons*

"This is a casino; they take weapons very seriously. If we can't tell that a weapon is fake from ten feet away, do not bring it. No live steel (anything that can have an edge, whether or not it currently does), absolutely no guns, and nothing that could easily be mistaken for a live blade or a gun. Water guns, air soft guns, silly string, or any other projectiles are not allowed in the convention area; it's too easy for them to damage hotel property or other guests' property."

~

These are pretty much the three biggest cons, and I think most all others have very similar rules.

I duuno; I just can't see a con with a bunch of armed fursuiters at all being a good idea; it just seems to invite trouble, and accidents.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

Well. I don't always follow the rules, especially when it has to do with personal safety. And trusting a part time security guard with anything us risky. Sorry mate, I do know the rules and the laws. Doesn't mean I have to follow them. I look at my sidearm as I would a condom, I would rather have one and not need it, then need one and not have it. And the way our country is tearing itself apart, no place will be "safe" before too long. You ever shoot? Been in the military? Have a wife and kids? I can think of a thousand reasons why I should carry one, but can't think of a single reason not to. Sorry if I offended your fragile sensibilities.


----------



## bhutrflai (Sep 27, 2016)

After having lived in downtown Atlanta for a couple yrs, and in one of the most ghetto areas of Metro Atl for many yrs, I can safely say that Crazy is everywhere! And just because it hasn't happened at a con, doesn't mean it won't. There's alot of furry haters out there & if they get a wild hair to start trouble, it settles me to know that my mate has his gun on him. And if my costume allows it, I carry mine. Rather be safe than sorry. Im not going down without a fight.And it's not just us we are looking out for. We will stand for any innocents under the threat of violence.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 27, 2016)

Im comfortable using nonlethal tools and techniques, however they tend to lack in serious range.
A 5 inch blade works alright for me, though.

 Lets just hope no one goes around blasting people waving the white flag, you know?


----------



## Simo (Sep 27, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Well. I don't always follow the rules, especially when it has to do with personal safety. And trusting a part time security guard with anything us risky. Sorry mate, I do know the rules and the laws. Doesn't mean I have to follow them. I look at my sidearm as I would a condom, I would rather have one and not need it, then need one and not have it. And the way our country is tearing itself apart, no place will be "safe" before too long. You ever shoot? Been in the military? Have a wife and kids? I can think of a thousand reasons why I should carry one, but can't think of a single reason not to. Sorry if I offended your fragile sensibilities.



Nope, my sensibilities aren't fragile at all : I've lived in some pretty rough parts of Baltimore for a few decades, and been fine without a weapon; I've been able to take care of myself.

Though I have shot for hunting, that was years ago, and living in the city, I see no need to.

If you wanna break the laws you helped uphold via your service to your nation, that's your own decision; I certainly can't condone it though.

And still, I think it's rather paranoid to feel you need to have to have a gun at a furry con. Anyway, they are not legal at cons; this has come up time and again on these forums. So many people seem to be so taken in by paranoia, these days, when overall, the homicide rate has been steadily falling. And I don't see our country as 'falling apart', aside from the rich getting richer, and a lot of folks getting left behind.....but that's all I have to say, I'm not gonna argue any more on a furry forum, where I go to have fun.

If ya wanna argue more on this topic, argue with the people who make the rules at the cons, and see what they have to say about the matter.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 27, 2016)

Simo said:


> Nope, my sensibilities aren't fragile at all : I've lived in some pretty rough parts of Baltimore for a few decades, and been fine without a weapon; I've been able to take care of myself.
> 
> Though I have shot for hunting, that was years ago, and living in the city, I see no need to.
> 
> ...


I don't think it's paranoid to just have one.
It would, however, be paranoid to have it out and in your hands at all time.

That's like saying it's paranoid to always carry a first aid kit with you when you're trained in it.
Sure, it's an extra step that may not be necessary, but when it comes down to it, someone can be hurt and first responders save lives.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

Simo said:


> Nope, my sensibilities aren't fragile at all : I've lived in some pretty rough parts of Baltimore for a few decades, and been fine without a weapon; I've been able to take care of myself.
> 
> Though I have shot for hunting, that was years ago, and living in the city, I see no need to.
> 
> ...


It's all good Simo. I am not argueing. I still like you. And I do respect your opinions. Feliz Navidad my friend!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 27, 2016)

And don't get me wrong, I think it's necessary that everyone have better training when they carry a firearm.
And not police training, either.
The military teaches proper rules of engagement and, when executed properly, lowers the chance of collateral damage.
The more metal flies around, the more likely it is to have hurt people.
But military training doesn't just focus on just sending high-speed, hot lead at people, but to diffuse situations.
The only time military personnel are supposed to fire a weapon is if every other avenue is used up.

So sure, I can see why people are iffy around those who aren't properly trained in both safety and tactics, but I feel like Okami here is the exception to the paranoia.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

Simo said:


> Nope, my sensibilities aren't fragile at all : I've lived in some pretty rough parts of Baltimore for a few decades, and been fine without a weapon; I've been able to take care of myself.
> 
> Though I have shot for hunting, that was years ago, and living in the city, I see no need to.
> 
> ...


And to clarify I took an oath to protect and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies foreign and domestic. And to protect the freedom of its people and allies. I did not take an oath to defend every law of every state city town and province.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 27, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> And don't get me wrong, I think it's necessary that everyone have better training when they carry a firearm.
> And not police training, either.
> The military teaches proper rules of engagement and, when executed properly, lowers the chance of collateral damage.
> The more metal flies around, the more likely it is to have hurt people.
> ...


Exactly. Last resort. Just because I carry a weapon does not mean I have to use it.


----------



## xxokamishinaxx (Sep 27, 2016)

Wording my opinion, I don't think if it's necessary to carry a firearm to a con, because of some obvious reasons, you know. I don't feel like anyone should have to.  But I definitely think security should tighten up for con break rooms. A friend of a friend relayed to me some disturbing stuff that she had to deal with and another random congoer there that I feel like could have been prevented if there were better eyes kept out, as just one of many problems. But I don't want any sketch guards at a con, you know? I would also hope that no extreme crazy shit goes down to where security has to pull guns and actually shoot, but you honestly never know what people will try to do, even at a place where people are just trying to cosplay and have fun.


----------

